# Heresy Online Userbars



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I made a couple userbars on the userbar designer.

I'll add some more soon for different races, if you make some feel free to add them here, just add the text "Heresy Online Member".



[url=http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/index.php][IMG]http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5246/ubd2828.png[/IMG][/url]




[url=http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/index.php][IMG]http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/5052/ubd4418.png[/IMG][/url]


----------

